
Show HN: Your business, delivered in a box - trylaunchbox
http://www.trylaunchbox.com/
======
detaro
Before you offer to build other people's website, you probably should make
your own usable first

[https://imgur.com/6wjmLqa](https://imgur.com/6wjmLqa)

~~~
trylaunchbox
Which browser?

~~~
detaro
sorry, current Firefox (42.0) on Win7

~~~
trylaunchbox
You're fine, appreciate it detaro!

~~~
detaro
works now!

~~~
trylaunchbox
Cheers, have a Happy Thanksgiving :)

------
Paulods
Who owns the design and code? Whats the email platform and do i get 50
business cards every month for my $115?

~~~
trylaunchbox
Our customers own the design and code. The email platform is Google Business
Email and you’re correct, that’s 50 business cards, email services and website
maintenance for $115/month.

~~~
Paulods
Interesting. Is that a single account or multiple as Google charges per use
right?

Have you not found any risk in users using the service as a cheap design and
build and then hosting the sites else where after?

~~~
trylaunchbox
Happy Thanksgiving!

Yes, it's a single account. Google charges $5 per user.

The risk of users using the service and cancelling was our initial worry.
However, when a plan is cancelled, that includes the private domain,
responsive website and secure hosting.

The user would need to find a way to reproduce the site, wait for the domain
to be released and/or transferred, purchase hosting, then upload the site. We
feel, if the user can handle doing that themselves, then they aren't our
target audience anyway, right? And if they pay a freelancer to do it, odds are
they will charge a large amount that will make the user have second thoughts.
(We're hoping!)

~~~
mohameddev
I totally agree with the point of them not being your target customers

~~~
trylaunchbox
Thank you mohameddev!

